# GTX  780 ausreichend fürThe Whitcher 3  und  Assassinscreed Unity  usw oder doch 900?



## MeisterWonky (29. November 2014)

*GTX  780 ausreichend fürThe Whitcher 3  und  Assassinscreed Unity  usw oder doch 900?*

1. Brauche ich, um Die "Grafikbomben" der next gen (ACU und TW3)  spielen zu können eine gtx 800 oder besser? 
2. Sind die neuen Grakas kompatibel mit meinem  i7 prozessor 8gb ram
   (oder sind noch andere Faktoren wichtig?)


----------



## golani79 (30. November 2014)

An deiner Stelle würde ich einfach abwarten, bis die Anforderungen für TW3 bekannt gegeben werden - mit nem i7 dürften die Karten aber wohl zu 99.9999999% problemlos funktionieren.


----------



## Typhalt (30. November 2014)

Also die Grafikkarte langt zumindest für AC Unity, für The Witcher sind ja noch keine anforderungen draußen, weswegen man da noch nix sagen kann, aber es wird wahrscheinlih auch langen. Egal ob GTX 780 oder 780ti 


Und die Hardware ist natürlich Kompatibel. Das sich eine GPU und CPU nicht vertrtagen gibt es meines wissens nach nicht  

Ich weiß nicht ob du die GTX 780 schon hast, aber wenn nicht, solltest du die GTX 970 holen, da die um einiges Günstiger ist und noch etwas besser. 
Und wenn du deinen PC aufrüstest, musst du drauf achten, dass dein Netzteil die Passenden 8Pin bzw 6Pin stecker hat


----------



## Herbboy (30. November 2014)

MeisterWonky schrieb:


> 1. Brauche ich, um Die "Grafikbomben" der next gen (ACU und TW3)  spielen zu können eine gtx 800 oder besser?


 das hängt natürlich immer vom Anspruch ab, aber eine GTX 780 ist bereits eine Top-Karte, ne GTX 970 wäre halt NOCHmal ca 10-15% schneller, eine GTX 980 weitere 10-15%.

Hast Du die GTX 780 denn schon oder schwankst Du nur beim Kauf, ob Du ne GTX 780 oder eine teurere holen sollst?





> 2. Sind die neuen Grakas kompatibel mit meinem  i7 prozessor 8gb ram
> (oder sind noch andere Faktoren wichtig?)


 kompatibel sind alle - ich nehme aber mal an, dass du meinst, ob die CPU leistungstechnisch passt? Selbst wenn du einen sehr alten i7 hast, wäre eine Top-Karte für 300-350€ nicht "zu viel", und wenn du einen aktuellen core i7 hast, dann geht es von der CPU eh kaum besser


----------



## MeisterWonky (30. November 2014)

Wow so schnelle Antworten! Vielen Dank erstmal.

Und nein Ich habe aktuell eine GTX 570, hab mir aber schon gedacht das die nicht mehr reicht. 
Meine Frage war jetzt einfach ob eine 780 ausreicht um die Spiele der kommenden 2 Jahre auf höchster Grafik spielen zu können und da sich die Grafik ja noch steigern wird war ich mir nicht sicher ob ich mit einer 980 auf längere sicht nicht besser bedient bin. 

Ich hätte halt am liebsten stabile 60fps auf ultra und hab auf einer Gamingseite gelesen das the witcher 3 die 870 unterstützt. Aber seit dem ich AC Unity auf der PS4 gesehen hab und selbt diese mit den hohen Anforderungen des Spiels nicht klar kam, bin ich ins Zweifeln gekommen was The Witcher angeht.     WAS MEINT IHR ?


----------



## Alisis1990 (30. November 2014)

Ob du alle super Grafik Bomben in den nächsten 2 Jahren auf Ultra und alles spielen kannst wird dir wohl (leider) keiner beantworten können.
Das kommt darauf an, was im den kommenden Jahren so an Hardware Hunger entsteht.

Aber so schnell wie die Entwicklung geht und die "neue technik" zur Mittelklasse wird, ist das nicht billig 2 Jahre lang mit ein und der Selben Karte High end Spiele auch wirklich High end zu spielen. 

Und ich denke es gibt genug Beispiele, wie schnell Grafikkarten "alt" aussehen, wenn man mal einen Blick auf den aktuellen Markt wirft. :/ 

LG


----------



## Herbboy (30. November 2014)

MeisterWonky schrieb:


> Wow so schnelle Antworten! Vielen Dank erstmal.
> 
> Und nein Ich habe aktuell eine GTX 570, hab mir aber schon gedacht das die nicht mehr reicht.


 Die liegt ca zwischen einer AMD R7 260X (100€) und R9 270X (150€). Is halt nicht mehr die neueste Karte.




> Meine Frage war jetzt einfach ob eine 780 ausreicht um die Spiele der kommenden 2 Jahre auf höchster Grafik spielen zu können und da sich die Grafik ja noch steigern wird war ich mir nicht sicher ob ich mit einer 980 auf längere sicht nicht besser bedient bin.


 Eine GTX 780 wäre kein guter Kauf, die kostet mind. 320€ und ist schwächer als eine AMD R9 290, die nur 260-270€ kostet. Die GTX 970 wiederum kostet auch so um die 320€ und ist ein wenig stärker als die R9 290, aber nicht viel - vlt 6-7%. Rein Preis-Leistungs-mäßig ist die R9 290 also an sich besser. Die GTX 970 hat nur zwei Vorteile: sehr wenig Strombedarf für die Leistung und PhsyX, wobei letzteres in nur ganz wenigen Games zum Einsatz kommt.

Eine GTX 980 würde ich aber nicht nehmen, die kostet fast 200€ mehr als die GTX 970 und bringt dabei nur ca 10-15% mehr Leistung. D.h. wenn die GTX 980 zB 65 FPS schafft, würde die GTX 970 auch so 55-60 schaffen. 

So oder so: wie lange eine Karte "hält" kann Dir keiner sagen, und ob "maximale" Details gehen sowieso nicht, denn wenn ein Spielehersteller Bock hat, fügt er in sein Spiel einen Ultra-Modus ein, der absichtlich erst mit nem Quad-SLI GTX 980 (also vier GBTX 980) mit ach und Krach bei 30 FPS landet - es ist also immer auch die Frage, ob Du dich "zulabern" lässt von den Publishern, was den ganzen Ultra-Kram angeht.   Im Spiel selbst aber sieht ein "Ultra"-Modus kaum anders als der normale "hohe Details"-Modus, frisst aber gern massiv Leistung, auch damit man dann damit werben kann - denn es gibt immer noch Spieler, die meinen, dass die Grafik Hammer sein muss, nur weil der Maximal-Modus nen 2000€-PC braucht. Und das ist Unsinn  

Die beste derzeitige Karte ist die R9 290 oder GTX 970 - alles, was mehr kostet, ist an sich keine gute Entscheidung mehr, außer man hat Geld zu viel... 



> Ich hätte halt am liebsten stabile 60fps auf ultra und hab auf einer Gamingseite gelesen das the witcher 3 die 870 unterstützt.


 Eine 870 gibt es nicht ^^  außer für Laptops. Und "unterstützt", also: jedes Spiel "unterstützt" jede moderne Grafikkarte, ist halt nur die Frage, wie gut ein Spiel dann jeweils läuft - und wenn Witcher 3 mit ner GTX 970 oder R9 290 nicht gut läuft, dann auch nicht mit ner GTX 980. 




> Aber seit dem ich AC Unity auf der PS4 gesehen hab und selbt diese mit den hohen Anforderungen des Spiels nicht klar kam, bin ich ins Zweifeln gekommen was The Witcher angeht.     WAS MEINT IHR ?


 Was heißt "selbst diese" ? Die Hardware bzw. Grafikleistung einer PS4 ist viel schwächer als von einem PC mit ner 200€-Grafikkarte      Speziell AC Unit y ist aber eh ein mieses Beispiel, weil das technisch ziemlich verhunzt ist, jedenfalls im aktuellen Zustand. Auch am PC: wenn da aktuell Leute mit ner guten Karte ein brandaktuelles Spiel nicht gut spielen können, dann heißt das noch lange nicht, dass die Grafikkarte zu schlecht ist, sondern oft ist das Spiel (noch) nicht ausgereift und braucht noch Patches. Es gab schon mehr als genug Games, die in den ersten Wochen selbst mit nem Top-PC ruckelten - und auf PCs, die an sich schlechter sind, lief es flüssig. Das wurde dann halt erst mit nem Patch irgendwann bereinigt.


----------



## MeisterWonky (30. November 2014)

Alles klar! Da ham wa wieder was  gelernt  Ich denke ich entscheide mich entweder für die GTX 970 oder die R9 290.
Das ist mir das Geld schon wert. 

Ich danke euch allen für die Infos und wünsch allen viel Spaß in der Next-Gen Grafikschlacht und somit auch ein frohes Fest!


----------



## chbdiablo (30. November 2014)

Die R9 290 unterstütz Mantle - das bringt besonders viel, wenn du einen älteren Prozessor hast (hast du ja anscheinend). Allerdings nur bei Spielen, die Mantle unterstützen - z.B. Dragon Age Inquisition.


----------

